# amazon kindle fire



## ronlsjr (Oct 6, 2011)

how do you uninstall root and twrp?


----------



## Skillz360 (Jul 17, 2011)

ronlsjr said:


> how do you uninstall root and twrp?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Guide+How+to+restore+to+pure+stock+kindle+fire+ first link that comes up


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Skillz360 said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Guide+How+to+restore+to+pure+stock+kindle+fire+ first link that comes up


 lol


----------

